# دراسة جدوى لل ferric chloride



## eng_3eed2000 (5 أغسطس 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء
انا ببحث عن دراسة جدوى لانشاء مصنع ferric chloride
وكمان محتاج ferric chloride production procedure

ياريت لو فيه حد عنده الدارسة او طريقة الانتاج يتفضل يفيدنا بيها وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو أن تفيدك أخي العزيز هذا الموضوع الشامل 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron(III)_chloride


----------



## kadhim ali (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع انتاج كلوريد الحديديك 
المواد التي تحتاجها برادة الحديد الناعمة والتخلص من اكاسيد الحديد قدر الامكان , حامض الهيروكلوريك المخفف يشتغل من 6بالمية واكثر وكل ما زاد التركيز افضل احواض تنقيع او تخمير وتفضل من الفيبر كلاس او مواد مضادة للتاكل ومن ثم غاز الكلور النقي 
يخمر البرادة مع الحامض بنسبة 1-2 ومحاولة تدوير المحلول ببطيء من خلال مضخة 
ويفضل ان يترك على هذا الحال لمدة يوم او اكثر كون تفاعل بطيء وباعث للحرارة ممكن تستخدم التبريد للاسراع بالتفاعل 
ومن ثم في مفاعل او وعاء مغلق يمرر غاز الكلور ويفضل ان يعمل ببلنك pupling 
وتبدا تقيس كلوريد الحديدك وتصفي المنتج من خلال مشابك بلاستيكية وشكرا


----------



## رامي * (30 يوليو 2011)

توجد شركة في مصر متخصصة في انتاج مصانع لل ferric chloride اسمها شركة البسملة


----------



## Mazekate (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لمن يسأل عن كلوريد حديديك يتصل برقم 01005735039


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## mohamed 1951 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع بسيط وتلخص في الطلبات الاتية :
اسطوانة كلور (1طن ) - محلول اسبنت من مصانع الحديد والصالب والطن في حدود 100جنية وفى حال عدم توافرة سيكون المنتج عالى التكلفة لانك ستضطر لاستخدام الحديد الخردة وحامض الهيدروكلوريك - عن طرق ببلر يتم حقن الكلور فى الاسبنت ( كلوريد الحديدوز ) ومنة تحصل على المطلوب 40 % FeCl3 وعلى فكرة انا قمت بانشاء اكثر من وحدة وفي حال السؤال عن اي تفاصيل يمكنك الاتصال علي 01005273982


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

:77:


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## اسم مخالف1 (24 أبريل 2016)

اسهل الطرق حديد خرده وسبنت ةكلور في تانك من الطوب النقاوم للاحماض او فيبر جلاس


----------

